# Sight Leveler Instructional CD



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

I have finally got a CD you can own that will walk you through the process of setting up your target sight. (2nd and 3rd axis) Frank Pearson produced the CD for me using Toxonics equipment to show you how to do it. You can order the CD direct from me or it is included in the Sight Leveler kit. CD alone is $9.00 plus $4.00 shipping and handling. (lower 48) The Sight Leveler kit will now be $54.00 plus $6.50 priority mail. (lower 48) It is not up on my web site as yet and can be ordered direct from me at [email protected] .


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

This is a must for several archers. It will help a lot of shooters.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*Gene*

Is this CD only for setting a sight with the "Sight Leveler" ? or is it a CD that can guide an archer without that "Sight Leveler" ?
Is this CD containing video ?


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*CD format*

The CD contains slide shows on how to setup a target sight using a leveling tool (hopefully a Sight Leveler) , a hunting sight, and methods for sighting in both. 

The methods shown could be applied without the use of the Sight Leveler but you must understand that I would not have a CD produced using some other method to hold the sight. Right?

It is nearly impossible to properly level a bow sight without some kind of fixture to hold it.

It does not contain video as some computers do not have enough memory to show video without a lot of skips.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I used my milling machine as a sight leveler. But it did'nt work good enough. Everything looked good until I shot outdoors and had left and right groups from 20 to 80 yards. And I couldnt take my 800 pound mill with me to shoots.

I was puzzled for two months on this. Then I started to check out my sight and found is was not machined square. I have a top of the line sight and its a good sight.

The only way to set up a sight is with your sight mount attached to a sight leveler. This compensates for any sight issues you may have. After talking with Gene about my problem I order his sight leveler. It works great and is fast to use.

Gene is the first one to bring the third axis consept to the public and teach archers how to use it. I highly recommend his product. If you want better stuff buy from the original designers. Gene was doing this in the 1970's , long before the current sight builders were around.

Thanks, Ken Stanislawski


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there a website for the manufacturer of this sight leveler?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Gene Lueck [email protected]

This is the leveler with my new sight on it. It comes with the c-clamp.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

arrowactionarch said:


> Gene Lueck [email protected]
> 
> This is the leveler with my new sight on it. It comes with the c-clamp.


Thanks, I've been looking for this type of leveler for quite some time.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

tt


----------



## NCA (Feb 26, 2003)

interesting looking site you got there. Did you make it?
Do you need a c- clamp to mount the leveler to a table top to make it portable.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*portable?*

The Sight Leveler was designed to be portable and light. The C-clamp comes with the Leveler. If you are going to some place that may not have a table for you to use, I take a 12" long board and a piece of metal to counterbalance the weight of the sight. Then you can use it on the top of a stump or a tailgate or any flat surface.

You will have to talk to Ken about the sight.

Have a good one!

Gene


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

The scope is a Viper Archery scope. The sight is a Genesis sight.

www.viperarcheryproducts.com
www.genesisarchery.com


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

tt


----------



## mmyatt (May 10, 2004)

You've Got Mail!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

Got it!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*ttt*

Take another look!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*History!*

Now you are going to make people think I am old Ken.  What Ken has said is true! However, I have to tell you a short story. In about 1975 I had just came in from the Field round with a 558, new state record. (old Field round) I was pumped. I had only dropped one arrow. 10 minutes later this KID came in from the range and my record was broken with a 560. This KID then proceeded to shoot a 560 Hunter, and 560 Animal to "Clean" the State shoot. That KID was Ken Stanislawski. Now you know the rest of the story!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Gene

I remember reading an article from spott hogg, that said you should set third axis when at full draw to be accurate.

Then I hear from others on a bench is fine.


? Whats your opinion on why anyone would do it at full draw? Is there a good reason for this as far as you can see?


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Level at Full draw!*

It has been my experience that it is not necessary to set the third axis at full draw. I know that Spott Hogg teaches that feeling that it will take bow torque into consideration. I have never had a problem setting mine on the bench and then adjust windage at 20 yards. Possibly the difference is minimal if any.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Oldpro said:


> It has been my experience that it is not necessary to set the third axis at full draw. I know that Spott Hogg teaches that feeling that it will take bow torque into consideration. I have never had a problem setting mine on the bench and then adjust windage at 20 yards. Possibly the difference is minimal if any.


I think it depends on the bow. I have an old PSE Nova that twists an unbelievable amount at full draw. (Enough so that I'm a little afraid to shoot it. The cable guard is almost touching the arrow at full draw.  )

For a good modern bow it probably doesn't matter. For an older, or not so good bow, it probably does matter.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Old Bow?*

baldmountain,

I hear what you are saying but I have been doing this since the late '70s. put the sight on the bow and square the arrow with the sight bar after you have leveled it off the bow, then set the windage at 20 and you should be good to go. From the '70s to now I have shot Bears, PSEs, Oregon Bow, My bow the Prairie Falcon, Martins, Hoyts, Merlins and Mathews with no detectable error in the third axis when setting up the sight off the bow. (some of those bows could be considered old  ) In other words in the dot at 80 and in the dot at 20 up or down hill.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Lost my e-mails!*

Several of you folks have sent me e-mails! I believe I responded to all of them but just in case I did not get to yours please re-send!

[email protected]

That is the last time I up-grade my computer!


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

Everything you have described can be done on the HTM Bowvice in about 2 Minutes and guarantee it will be perfect if you know how to use the equipment.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Doug Brisbane said:


> Everything you have described can be done on the HTM Bowvice in about 2 Minutes and guarantee it will be perfect if you know how to use the equipment.


1. I don't know what a HTM bow vice is and
2. you got "guarantee", "perfect" and "if" too close in your post  Sounds like a publisher's clearing house sweepstakes...I guarentee you will win a perfect amount of cash if you subscribe to 1,800 magazines...  

I like this leveler....easy to use and set up.....thanks Oldpro for helping idgets like me get my bubbles b/n the lines.  JB


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

Didn't mean to sound like I was nocking his product. I'm sure that it will work just fine and hope he sells a ton. This may be the newest one on the market but it is not the first was all I meant to say.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*First!*

Doug Brisbane,

I think there are several products on the market today that will help you set your axis. However, I think most of the folks that know me will affirm that my Leveler was in fact the first. For whatever that is worth.  I have been producing and selling the Sight Leveler since 1976. Was the Bow Vice on the market then? 

However, it doesn't matter who was first if you have a product you like that is a good thing. We all promote our favorite products.

Have a good one!


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

I have been in the game of archery before they started using levels. There are many things that have to be right to level or set the third axis starting with the level. 

This is not my product but I did work with it for the last 5 years so I won't go into any other details. If you are selling your product I don't want to do or say anything to hinder your sales. I don't know how it works or its specifics and therfore I am not qualified to make judgements.

At 71 years of age I still enjoy and participate at a high level of competitive shooting and I think that any thing that helps and promotes the game of archery is great.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Ya got me!*

Doug Brisbane,

Well Doug, you got me a few years. I am 67 and I too enjoy the sport beyond description. Make sure you understand that I have taken no offense from your posts. I only wanted to be sure that you knew my product was not a new idea. If you go to my web site, www.archerytech.com , you can see my method of leveling explained. It works for me and a lot of other folks. There are differences of opinion but that makes the world go 'round.  Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Doug Brisbane (Jun 22, 2003)

I have been in the game of archery before they started using levels. There are many things that have to be right to level or set the third axis starting with the level. 

This is not my product but I did work with it for the last 5 years so I won't go into any other details. If you are selling your product I don't want to do or say anything to hinder your sales. I don't know how it works or its specifics and therfore I am not qualified to make judgements.

At 71 years of age I still enjoy and participate at a high level of competitive shooting and I think that any thing that helps and promotes the game of archery is great.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*To The Top!*

I gotta keep this in front of you guys!  I am getting good response. Here is to more people with a level sight!

Shoot well Y'all and keep the bubble in the middle!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*This is going to be good!*

I am in the final stages of design. It is going to be a must have for everyone.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

OK, OK, you got me interested...I certainly need one too...can I have it in blue ? do you take Paypal ? when will you be ready to ship ?

*what is it ????   *


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Secret Weapon!*

andy_smaga,

Sorry it is too soon to unveil it. Ken and I have been discussing this item for a while and it is time to introduce it. However, I must protect the idea first. Once I explain it you will like it. Just can't do that now. You know how the archery industry is.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Doug Brisbane said:


> Didn't mean to sound like I was nocking his product. I'm sure that it will work just fine and hope he sells a ton. This may be the newest one on the market but it is not the first was all I meant to say.


doug <I have to jump in here to help set the record straight. I make a sight levling jig also. As far as I'm concerned, Gene came up with the idea of a portable jig many years ago. In fact I used to sell Genes jig for him many years ago. Then He sort of droped out of the picture for about 10 years. I kept the levling jig alive & had Frank Persons nephew make them. We made some improvments by having a self contained platform so a C-Clamp is not needed. Most 3rd axis adjustments were made by shiming Or bending the scope rods. I dare say that at that time not 5 % of the archers even knew the 3rd axis needed checking, Including pro shops. If it weren' t for Gene & teachers like Frank Person , I & many others out there would not even have had a clue
Darrin Mc cutcheon give me the idea of having a pivoting level for my scopes.
It was the & still is the only 3rd axis compenstor scope on the market. It was only after that period in time that all the sight manufactures started to take heed about puting some adjustment on their sights for 3rd axsis leveling.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

[doug ,I have to jump in here to help set the record straight. I make a sight levling jig also. As far as I'm concerned, Gene came up with the idea of a portable jig many years ago. In fact I used to sell Genes jig for him many years ago. Then He sort of droped out of the picture for about 10 years. I kept the levling jig alive & had Frank Persons nephew make them. We made some improvments by having a self contained platform so a C-Clamp is not needed. Most 3rd axis adjustments were made by shiming Or bending the scope rods. I dare say that at that time not 5 % of the archers even knew the 3rd axis needed checking, Including pro shops. If it weren' t for Gene & teachers like Frank Person , I & many others out there would not even have had a clue
Darrin Mc cutcheon give me the idea of having a pivoting level for my scopes.
It was the & still is the only 3rd axis compenstor scope on the market. It was only after that period in time that all the sight manufactures started to take heed about puting some adjustment on their sights for 3rd axsis leveling.[/QUOTE]

hope all this prints out . i lost half of it before.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*The mystic 3rd axis!*

Like Mike said!

Hi Mike! I won't be in Vegas to give you any guff.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

I have had a Brite Site for ...heck I dont know about 10 years..


the model i have is black aluminum 2 pcs with a piano hinge on the back with a block knodb to rotate the sight up and down and a knob for the l pcs that is used to level the sight with


does this make sense and is the new models have better improvements


This looks to be similar to the 1 I have here in the shop that has been used way to many timesxz to count


i was wandering if they had anything to do with each other ...And then i read the posts above.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Nice pic Ken!*

Three skinny guys!  We haven't changed a bit.  See folks, I told you he was just out of diapers when he started whippin' me. No respect for his elders.  By the way, I was 37 at that time.


----------

